# Exact age limits



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am hoping to be able to continue my journey in September so I am supposed to be researching clinics again now. I am thinking about a change of clinic, not entirely sure whether it's easier to stick with the place I know or whether a change would be good! However I am approaching my 49th birthday (I don't know how that happened!!!   ) at the end of next month, so I'm concerned about exact age cut off. Especiaslly if I need more than one fresh try, I'm thinking my limit is 2 more fresh cycles, if I can cope financially and emotionally  . This would be for DE obviously, I've long given up on my OE! Not sure if I should also ask this on the DE section?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

Reprofit in the Czech Republic have high success rates for donor egg and I believe you can have transfer up until the day before your 50th birthday. 

There's loads of info on the Reprofit boards 

xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Serum are excellent and i believe they can treat up until, but no later than, your 51st birthday. I had my DD 2 days after my 49th birthday on my first cycle with them.

I'm currently with TM, who have excellent success rates, and don't have an upper age limit.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

i went with TM and gave birth at age 57


they are based in north cyprus


excellent success rates


you can follow the thread under the international section Cyprus/Turkey


good luck!


Morganna xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

you can request the list of clinics that best meet your requirements on egg donationfriends com 

/links


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My understanding is that the country legal age limits are as follows:
Czech Republic - up to the 50th birthday
Spain - up to age 50.5 (6 months after 50th birthday)
Greece - up to the 51st birthday 
(South - Greek-speaking) Cyprus - up to 51st birthday
Turkish Republic of North Cyprus - no age limit currently (but note that there is talk of reunification with south Cyprus)

X


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. I've been so snowed under with work I haven't got any further with my enquiries and now my birthday is next week! I hope I don't spend the whole day in tears   
I've looked at egg donation friends, this must be a fairly recent website, I don't remember it from before when I chose my previous clinics. All I would say is I'd want to check with the clinics themselves as well, my information doesn't quite match up with the ED friends website for my last clinic, but it's certainly a great place to start.
SryGrl, that's great information, thank you so much! I think then Czech Republic is out, and Greece looks a bit better than Spain, but both are probably OK.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

There has been a recent change in Czech law which means they can only transfer up to and including your 49th birthday.


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Rubyring, 

Happy ( belated? ) birthday! 

One thing that I wanted to mention is that if you need to do a few cycles before you get your BFP, or if you get frozen embryos that you want to use later on for another child, you run the risk of your frozen embryos being trapped in Spain or Greece (once you turn 50.5 for Spain or 51 for Greece.) It is quite costly to have them shipped to North Cyprus.

Also, the Spanish clinics are very expensive in comparison to clinics in North Cyprus.  I am cycling at Dogus; it costs €4,500 for a fresh DE cycle there.


Good luck!


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies.
Sounds like Czech is out then if 49th birthday is the cut off!


SryGrl - may I ask how you found out your info of Spain up to 50.5 & Greece up to 51st birthday? Only I've been told that Greece is strictly 50th birthday, and Spain a bit more flexible. There it's also 50 but they will go beyond your 50th birthday to do a FET if you've already had TX there earlier. 


I'm stuck - I fancy going to Greece for a change, had some lovely holidays there, and it's cheaper than Spain, but if my info is correct then I can go slightly further with Spain if it becomes necessary. Which I really hope it doesn't! Any thoughts?!


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

My last clinic was in Greece and they told me up to my 51st birthday. 

Don't forget that Northern Cyprus (the Turkish side) doesn't have any age limits. I went to Team Miracle (TM) there. You can cross the borders between south and north Cyprus pretty easily. We flew to Larnaca and a driver took us to the hotel in the north and took us through the border. It was very easy.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

My clinic in Madrid would treat me up until the day before my 51st birthday   I think there may be flexibility in Spain due to each individual clinic's interpretation of the rules


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi cooljules and bundles, thanks for replying so quickly!
Of course I now want to know which clinics you went to    but really I think my best bet is to directly ask the clinics I'm considering. It sounds like each clinic makes their own decision as to what "50" means, whether it's up to the day before the 50th or before 51st birthday! I haven't forgotten about Cyprus either, I'm just not sure for some reason. Of course I'm hoping the next cycle will be the one, and I don't need to worry about the 50 thing, but I know from past experience I'm not one of those lucky ones where things work 1st time unfortunately


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I went to Procreatec in Madrid. They are a small, family like clinic but with all the latest technology. Would recommend them in a instant  

xx


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks bundles!
Just in case this helps anyone else - I contacted the 3 clinics I'm looking at directly. My information was exactly right, the 2 clinics in Greece do not do anything more as soon as you're 50, whereas the one in Spain will do a FET after your 50th birthday if you still have embryos there, but won't do a fresh cycle.


----------



## Luci123 (May 28, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

For over 50, do we have to have our mensturation keep going by using medication in order to go through IVF and having a chance of getting pregnant? or even if Menopause already started, we could have IVF treatment? Does anybody know how TM (where don't have age limit), would deal with the issue of creating the cycle and make uterus to have lining for implantation? 

Thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe when you downreg with Prostap this puts you, in effect, into menopause. You are then given the birth control pill. Then after your relevant period they build your lining up with estrogen (Progynova) and then Progesterone (Cyclogest) around your theoretical ovulation. The meds in brackets are what I took. All clinics are different, why not contact them directly or ask on the clinic thread where the cycling ladies may be able to help.


----------



## Luci123 (May 28, 2016)

Hi Bundles, thank you for the response. In that case, there is hope for somebody who has been a few years in menopause and age 54.


----------

